# Just to let you guys know...



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

At the OGF booth at the Columbus Outdoor Show this weekend, we had a laptop projecting the site on a screen and I was showing off all of your talents to folks who were asking about the site. They were AMAZED with the level of talent here and I think you inspired more folks to sign up and possibly even give lure making a try. AWESOME stuff!

THANK YOU!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks, BD.

How did you get the site on the screen? Did they have wireless?


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

They did have wireless and we had a projector and screen.

Jeff


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

That BD is a smart cookie.


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Is this a traveling Laptop and Screen??
I know another place it could be a hit soon.
DC


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Lundy has the goods... I got nuthin... 

I want to get a laptop... Maybe I'll ask to borrow one from TV 3... 

Is the middle school a WI-FI zone???


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

It gives me some ideas on presenting the information. I could load pictures to photobucket and then pop them up to show close ups of tools, wood jigs, installations, all that kind of thing.

If it can't happen, no big deal, but it could be slick.


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

I have my top men checking into it as we speak!
DC


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Sounds like you guys are on a roll! As a visitor at some of the shows it would be cool too see lures in diff stages. Those you guys show un-painted make me want to start carving again! Vince I heard you had some spinning takle. Always wanted to make CP Swings for Muskies off the weeds.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

What a neat idea. This high tech stuff is out of my league! LOL


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Dixie Chicken moves about the room shuffling his wingtips as he deftly brushes a bit of his cigar's ashes from the sleeve of his $800 suit. Chicken grimaces; he does not like to be kept waiting.

His boys are on this now. Nothing to worry about. When Dixie Chicken talks, things happen or knees get broken.

Outside in the distance, you can hear the band saws humming and when the wind is just right, you can smell the sawdust and paint fumes...this thing is gonna happen and soon.

Dixie, better known to the boys as "Da Big Chicken" or "Chicken Boss" moves toward the window. He peers at his watch and the glances quickly out the window. His eyes narrow and the left side of his upper lip twitches a bit. 

As always, he knows it will happen the way he wants it to happen, when he wants it to happen...or his boy will have hit the mattresses.

He clamps his teeth on his $60 cigar and begins shuffling again.

Stay tuned...


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

OMG Vince I can't stop laughing!!!!!

I don't know what John has told you about me but apparently none of it was true. You gotta watch those guys that "Make Stuff Up".

1) I don't smoke. I've been told it stunts your growth. Most know I can't afford that.

2) If I'm wearing an $800 suit it is because of the tailoring bill not because of good taste.

I am looking into WIFI availability or any other form of internet access at the school for our upcoming show.

Thanks (Ithink) Dixie Chicken


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

LMAO! I can see Dixie Chicken as a gangster in the 1930's.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

vc1111 said:


> He peers at his watch and the glances quickly out the window. _He sees only white billowing clouds with a single seagull circling against the sun. He steps up on chair to get a view of the ground through the window to see a cloud of sawdust as his wishes become reality _His eyes narrow and the left side of his upper lip twitches a bit. _He casts a quick glance to the chair, so as to not draw attention of others in the room, and reflects at how much he likes this particular chair. _


I added a little that you left out. I was there I saw this.


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

This is a good example of how quickly a good thread can go Bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
DC


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I was told you have a great sense of humor, so I'm just kidding with you. 

I do appreciate all that your doing for the prep work for this thing. I've worked on similar projects in the past and I know its a lot of work.


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

dixe, it doesnt matter if its true or not, lol, my point is being proven, vince should write for a living, the man has some serious literary skills, vince i want to be the bad guy in your book ok!!!!!, i smoke, dont have an $800 suit, but i got $2500 slevees, lmao

Etch


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Vince, 
Don't worry all in good fun and thanks for the kind words. The FHRRA has a good crew on this event.

Etch, 
You're right Vince's writing skills are right there with his lure making TOP NOTCH! 
Lundy on the other hand is a little rough around the edges! 
What's he mean about a chair?

DC


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey you didn't get that from me! I am laughing so hard right now! LOL What is it going to be like in person! LOL


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Dixie,
I had no idea, man. So if you don't mind, I take back anything I ever said that could have been construed as offensive...!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Wordsmiths all!!!! LOLOLOL!!!


----------

